# Identical twins potential to have identical twins?



## Gizmo100 (Sep 29, 2004)

I posted this in ICSI but a board member suggested asking here instead:


I had my pre-treatment meeting to get all the forms etc completed so I can start treatment.  When it came to how many embryos I wanted put back in I said 2.  The nurse advised this was the norm and said only if you had identical twins in your family would you maybe you have one replaced as an identical twin was more likely to have identical twins themselves.  My family and I were lead to believe non-identical were the hereditary ones not identical.  Has anyone else been told the same as me. I am an identical twin so hence reason I am asking.

Gizmo100


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  Im not a nurse but just wanted to say I thought the same as you,  my mum is an identical as she always thought it was non identicals that were hereditary.  Be really interested to know for sure.

Katie


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi the exact same question was in my magazine 'closer' this week, 
TV doctor Mark Porter says:-

'Non-identical twins can run in families, but identical twins don't.  The odds of you having twins are the same as any other woman- roughly one in 100'

Hope this helps
Love
Kelly
xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

http://www.keepkidshealthy.com/twins/twin_statistics.html

Seems to indicate fraternal twins being the hereditory factor

Clare


----------



## Gizmo100 (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.  The nurse has my husband convinced that if we are successful we will end up with triplets! (I dont mind!!!) I think she has got identical twins mixed up with non-identical.


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

My Doc refused to transfer 2 embryo's due to my age (25) and the likelihood of having twins.  Also, my family has a history of identical twins - quite alot of them actually!  They might just be lucky, but they seem to skip a generation...  so my doc thought I might be in line for identical ones too!

~Natt~


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

I have 3 sets of twins including 9 week old boys   in my family, and none of them are identicle.


----------

